# can u superglue beeswax?



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

Was reading this http://www.beesource.com/resources/...queen-cells-without-grafting-cut-cell-method/ and thought it would be cool to be able to superglue the wax onto the frames instead of melting wax and all that is associated with it..

any comments?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

For 200 years or more beekeepers have worked to avoid adding anything that contaminates the beeswax as it's always being recycled and/or harvested. If it would stick (and I doubt it) I wouldn't use it.

The Hopkins method would avoid the need for waxing it...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm#hopkinsmethod
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshopkinsmethod.htm


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Superglue does not adhere to wax. It is one method of keeping it off of neighboring surfaces when using it.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Sounds too much like work.

I just roll up a little bit of wax and heat it with a lighter. If you make it into a point, the wax will drip where you need it.

With that said, don't burn your fingers.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

candle works great, I've tried it.


----------

